# Quarter round trim for outside?



## Techprincesse

Hi all,

I'm a newbie on here, and trying to tidy up a sidelight on my full-exposure exterior door. The side light needs serious caulking on the outside. On the inside of the sidelight there is quarter round all around and it looks so much tidier. I want to know if I can put quarter round on the outside as well? This sidelight is full glass from top to bottom and as it is a townhouse there is no overhang or porch so it will be exposed to all the elements.  I tried to find plastic/vinyl quarter round and Home depot has no such thing. I could only find foam and wood types.  How do I go about this? Thanks for any responses!

TechyP


----------



## CharlieO

They make plastic and cellular vinyl (which you maybe mistaking for foam) 1/4 round, they sell it at most lumber yards and online, either will be good for you application.


----------



## Gadwall

There is also a product called AZEK which is a white PVC deck material.  You could take a 1x6 and cut it down on a table saw into strips.  Use a router to round off one edge and then install.  Then install like normal trim.  That stuff will last forever.


----------



## CharlieO

Gadwall, that would also be a solution, I use Azek all the time, Great stuff, just think the plastic 1/4 round will be much easier and faster and will last along time.


----------



## Techprincesse

Thanks for the responses! I didnt know that foamy type could be used outdoors. I think that would be the best option especially since I dont have a table saw. Thanks much!


----------



## CharlieO

Just a word of caution, if you are going to HD make sure it is cellular vinyl, they may carry some cheap foam stuff. I would use a real lumber yard if you can they will let you know what thier products are made of.


----------



## Techprincesse

Thanks CharlieO, I havent the foggiest idea where a real lumber yard is in my area. But I just searched on HD website and it shows they have plastic quarter round made from recycled plastic and according to the reviews is solid throughout . I must have not seen it in store.

Now I need to know if it should be nailed or glued? I have construction adhesive, but that was used indoors.


----------



## CharlieO

I would use an adhesive caulk and maybe a few nails to keep it in place until the caulk dries


----------



## mabloodhound

I suggest you still look for the AZEK or KLEER brand of PVC 1/4 round.   The recycled stuff is for decks and doesn't look nearly as good as the PVC and it is difficult to paint.   The white PVC is paintable if you want and it goes up much better.
If you go to this dealer, they carry AZEK Lumber millwork contractor doors windows building Montgomery County MD - Fisher Lumber and Hardware - Forest products, plywood, lumber, engineered wood, moldings and millwork, building materials, doors and windows, deck products, paints and sundries,


----------



## BrianKiernan

Home Depot in my area has the plastic quarter round, just used about a month ago for a job where we built exterior raised panels at a front entry out of azek and used it on the inside of the panels. 

It was like 3/8" or 1/2" and came in 12 footers, if you asked someone who worked their and they said they don't have it, don't take their word, keep looking it's there

here is the link to the product 

12 ft. x 1/2 in. x 1/2 in. White PVC Quarter-Round Moulding - PVC-0108-12 at The Home Depot


----------

